# JL Supra Decal job



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

JL 'Fast & Furious' Toyota Supra + a little Testors white paint + Patto's Taka-Q decals =










Makes a slick little GT car. :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice lookin' car.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> JL 'Fast & Furious' Toyota Supra + a little Testors white paint + Patto's Taka-Q decals =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing how cars I thought were ;little blobs can be tuned into such hot looking little racers, nice job.. now were is my paint stripper....


Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sweet*

Doba,

That Supra is so sweet I think I got a cavity just from looking at it! That is a first class effort. :woohoo:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that car looks good enough to kick magnet cars buts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Looking good Doba, that Toyota looks like a factory team car!!! Nice yellow/white color combo and choice of sponsorship!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great decal placement. SO realistic. Is that a SCCA or NASA racer?! Are the headlights decals or original?

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks guys!  
And the headlights are the only part of the original paint job I kept (there was some kind of samurai knight or dragon or something on the sides).


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very sharp Doba.

Looks a million bux!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I like it!! is that the one we traded?  i like it without the wing. 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Tom should be looking in this thread.

I like it too, Doba. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> I like it!! is that the one we traded?
> Wes


Nope -- that was a white one that is still on my workbench.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Nope -- that was a white one that is still on my workbench.


ahh.. cool

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sweet looking GT racer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hello Yellow!*

Doba,

I agree with Joez....Tom look at this. Oooooh heck just get ahold of TOMY! 

Nice looking Yellow car as this color realy brings out all the detail to the front end also. 

Oooooh what a feeling to drive Toyota! (never have but, would drive this 1/1 in a heartbeat)

Bob...the white rims go nice with the hood...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Removing that wing sure helped out. Great custom!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, Doba, I have to ask because you always do this and it's always better. How do you pull a pick into your post instead of attaching it?

Thanks.
Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Like the drifter look better than fast and furious..:thumbsup:
Now wheres my sunglasses..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Okay, Doba, I have to ask because you always do this and it's always better. How do you pull a pick into your post instead of attaching it?
> 
> Thanks.
> Rich
> ...


Well I go to my photo album, click the pic I want and when it opens I right click on it and click on "Properties"

Then, just copy the Address (URL) line by highlighting it and right click "copy"

In your post, then, click the little button with the mountain on it (says 'insert image' if you hover your mouse pointer on it). When the box pops up that says to insert the address of your image, just delete anything in that form and right click "paste" to insert your image URL. Then hit OK and -presto- you have a pic in your post.

I find it easier to have two open browser windows when I do this, by the way.

Just fiddle around with it and I am sure you can figure it out from what I typed.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*zoooooooooooooooooooooooooom*



gear buster said:


> Like the drifter look better than fast and furious..:thumbsup:
> Now wheres my sunglasses..


Yeah I need some cool shades too man. This this is great and came back for another look-sky. I see it but, don't believe it...you made a turd into a very sweet drifter machine.

(there was some kind of samurai knight or dragon or something on the sides) LOL man that is so wrong...Yeah those cars were so messed up graphical speaking.



Bob...this car just looks sooooooooooooo right now...zilla


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:love that car dude.rock on!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, so this is a test.........








My Mazda, which has seen extensive action in our World Challenge Corvette series. It places well, but our guys just go nuts on those narrow chassis Tycos. 








It's never been raced, but the decals look good. Both of these cars are using stick on decals, no waterslides. I like either one. The waterslides look better, but are easily damaged. What do you guys use for clear coat that won't melt the decals?

Thanks Doba!:thumbsup:

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*A little Protection...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> What do you guys use for clear coat that won't melt the decals?
> 
> Rich
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


Rich,

Future Floor Wax will not harm decals. 

Russ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Doba,
That Supra still looks cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Doba,
> That Supra still looks cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rich


Thanks!


----------

